# ...Gb envolés...



## Goliath (17 Janvier 2008)

Hello la tribu,  

je viens d'acheter un boîtier et disque dur Maxtor de 160 Gb en firewire. Au moment du branchement il n'y a que 128Gb qui sont reconnus. J'ai un G4 Digital Audio 2X533MHz sous Tiger et je pensais que la règle de limitation des 120Gb reconnus pour ces modèles PowerPC était applicable que pour les dd internes... mais bon, là il y a 128 Gb sur 160Gb qui sont reconnus donc... comprend pas trop...
Cette limitation est-elle aussi applicable pour les boîtiers externes en firewire? Si oui, il y a t'il une carte PCI firewire qui permet de casser la barre des 120 Gb?


----------



## azilis (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut ! 

Il y a deux possibilités : 

- soit ton OS ne reconnait que 128Go par partition, auquel cas je te conseille de faire des partitions sur ton disque (genre deux de 80Go). 

- ou bien c'est dû au fait que les constructeurs de disques durs comptent que 1Go = 1000 Mo au lieu de 1Go = 1024Mo. Ce qui fait que quand on achète un disque de 160Go comme toi, on est amputé d'une partie. Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas fait le calcul pour savoir combien de Go envolés cela fesait avec un disque de 160 Go.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Janvier 2008)

160 gigas vendus sont 148 gigas réels.

A ta place, Goliath, je demanderais un échange du disque, je ne vois pas pourquoi en externe, il y aurait une limitation de reconnaissance des gigas. En interne ok, mais pas en externe.


----------



## Goliath (17 Janvier 2008)

azilis a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Il y a deux possibilités :
> 
> ...



...hmmm... ça ne répond pas vraiment à ma question... merci quand même....


----------



## Goliath (17 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> 160 gigas vendus sont 148 gigas réels.
> 
> A ta place, Goliath, je demanderais un échange du disque, je ne vois pas pourquoi en externe, il y aurait une limitation de reconnaissance des gigas. En interne ok, mais pas en externe.



...c'est de l'occase acheté sur eBay... donc il y a 20 Gb qui se sont envolés... le dd était formaté en MS-DOS est-ce que cela pourrait avoir un lien? 

...donc si j'ai bien compris en externe firewire il n'y a pas de limite?


----------



## MamaCass (17 Janvier 2008)

Et bien écoute, de mon côté j'ai bossé sur différents G4, et des vieux aussi et on avait des disques durs externe de 250 gigas, donc non normalement pas de limite.

Tu peux nous faire une copie d'écran de l'utilitaire de disque avec en visu le disque externe ?
Il n'y a pas plusieurs partitions ?

Montre nous ça


----------



## Goliath (17 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien écoute, de mon côté j'ai bossé sur différents G4, et des vieux aussi et on avait des disques durs externe de 250 gigas, donc non normalement pas de limite.
> 
> Tu peux nous faire une copie d'écran de l'utilitaire de disque avec en visu le disque externe ?
> Il n'y a pas plusieurs partitions ?
> ...



...non, il n'y a pas plusieurs partitions et je l'ai reformaté avec l'option "mise à zéro des données"...

...je dois sortir donc je vous lirai plus tard!


----------



## Goliath (17 Janvier 2008)

...la copie d'écran ne vous a pas inspiré?


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Heu, franchement non, je ne pige pas, tu es sûr que c'est un disque de 160 gigas ?


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Heu, franchement non, je ne pige pas, tu es sûr que c'est un disque de 160 gigas ?



... Maxtor DiamondMax 10 160 Gb PATA 133 ... je me demande si le fait que le propriétaire précédent l'ait formaté en MS-DOS n'a pas une influence sur le Gb envolés...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Non puisque tu l'as reformaté et que tu ne récupères toujours pas les gigas.
Hum, un autre mac où tu pourrais le tester ?


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Non puisque tu l'as reformaté et que tu ne récupères toujours pas les gigas.
> Hum, un autre mac où tu pourrais le tester ?



...oui, un G3 BleuBlanc avec processeur G4 Sonnet... idem :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Pour en avoir le coeur net, parce que je pense que ce n'est pas un 160 gigas, c'est d'ouvrir le boîtier et de regarder sur le disque ce qu'il y est indiqué


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour en avoir le coeur net, parce que je pense que ce n'est pas un 160 gigas, c'est d'ouvrir le boîtier et de regarder sur le disque ce qu'il y est indiqué



...j'ai acheté le boîtier et le dd séparément...  c'est bien un 160 Gb...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben je ne sais pas alors, désolée :rose:


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

ton disque est un 140G constructeur, donc 128 utilisateurs
Ou ce n'est pas la bonne boite où on ne t'a pas tout dit 
mais le disque est nickel à priori


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Un G4 digital audio supporte pas plus.


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ton disque est un 140G constructeur, donc 128 utilisateurs
> Ou ce n'est pas la bonne boite où on ne t'a pas tout dit
> mais le disque est nickel à priori



...l'étiquette est d'origine et il est bien indiqué 160 Gb...


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un G4 digital audio supporte pas plus.



...MamaCass dit qu'en externe pas de limite...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...MamaCass dit qu'en externe pas de limite...



Ça dépend du boitier ça, du pont fw-ide (ata 4, 5 , 6).


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça dépend du boitier ça, du pont fw-ide (ata 4, 5 , 6).



... comprend pas... c'est quoi le pont fw-ide (ata 4, 5 , 6)?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

La puce qui traduit le firewire en langage disque.


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> La puce qui traduit le firewire en langage disque.



...et c'est une puce qui se trouve dans le boîtier ou dans le mac? ...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Boitier et mac, de chaque côté du tunnel


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Boitier et mac, de chaque côté du tunnel



...il doit y avoir quand même une solution, non? ... comme les cartes contrôleurs de Sonnet pour les dd internes est-ce qu'il existe une carte pci firewire qui contourne le problème?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Sûrement mais question investissement&#8230;


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

...j'ai trouvé, c'est le boîtier  ... j'aurai dû le faire avant, j'ai enlevé mon dd de mon autre boîtier firewire et j'ai monté le dd de 160 Gb... là 152,7Gb sont reconnus... 

...bon ben, je pensais que les boîtiers firewire n'avaient pas de limite...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

ça arrive à chaque homme un jour&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...MamaCass dit qu'en externe pas de limite...



J'ai dit que quand je bossais sur des G4, à l'époque, je n'avais pas rencontré de problème de limite, mais bon là si c'est le boitier, on a la réponse à notre question 

Tu peux échanger (acheter neuf ?) le boitier ?


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> ça arrive à chaque homme un jour



...le problème c'est qu'on n'est plus des hommes, mais des bêtes et des machines...


----------



## Goliath (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai dit que quand je bossais sur des G4, à l'époque, je n'avais pas rencontré de problème de limite, mais bon là si c'est le boitier, on a la réponse à notre question
> 
> Tu peux échanger (acheter neuf ?) le boitier ?



...tout vient d'eBay... c'est pas grave, je vais inverser un dd interne de 120Gb avec celui du boîtier...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

This is the End, my friends...


----------

